# Daniel James Strings — Available Now



## Not Spitfire Audio

To create the greatest film scores in the world, you need to think outside the box...

We teamed up with Daniel James to produce this spectacular innovation;

600 players performing an unconventional range of playing techniques in The Hall at London's world-famous AIR Studios.

With up to 26 Bottle mic positions, only technology allows you to play an ensemble this big — from thundering basslines to glass-like high strings, this is symphonic strings MAXIMISED.







Paul Thompsons Walkthrough:







What people say:

*"Daniel James Strings offers an oceanic patina of strings and articulations. Where certain techniques might normally sound angular, they suddenly take on a fresh beauty — try out the Col Legno Trattos for a totally unique sound.” 

— Christian Henson, Composer & Co-Founder of Spitfire Audio


"This library gives you the tools to create something totally new and extraordinary sounding. The first time you hear these 600 cellists playing muted, as softly as possible, is truly remarkable. Being able to realise my own musical ideas with this unusual creative toolkit is extremely inspiring.” 

— Paul Thomson, Composer & Co-Founder of Spitfire Audio*





Releasing Wednesday 1st April 2020.


Happy April Fool's everyone! This post was created for pure laughter and rofl. It is not meant to offend anyone in any way!


----------



## doctoremmet

Hahahaha excellent. Where do I preorder


----------



## ka00

I’ll need to hear a demo by Staypuft to know this thing is legit.


----------



## sostenuto

Still 'Fooled' trying to download LABS - Wurli


----------



## gsilbers

Nice.


----------



## ism

Olfirf said:


> Nuh! This would have to be Kontakt, not the infamous Shitfire Player with pointless huge wheels and page scrolling to reach for the next mic options.


Kind of spoils the joke when you turn it into genuine vitriol.


----------



## José Herring

Holy shit! You got me. For about 15 sec I thought this was legit.


----------



## Chungus

This legit gave me a laugh. Thanks.


----------



## givemenoughrope

Daniel James
Two first names
Buys some samples
But first complains

Happy April Fools, all


----------



## Nova

I was quite disappointed when I clicked on the walk-through.


----------



## AndyP

To be honest, I'm missing the bass flute!


----------



## Lassi Tani

I love the small details, like takes up 69GB of RAM, 69% CPU .


----------



## JPComposer

SFDJS

- 600 Players
- 26 bottle Mics
- Goes up to 11


----------



## dzilizzi

sekkosiki said:


> I love the small details, like takes up 69GB of RAM, 69% CPU .


And 69 voices


----------



## David Kudell

Will this library blend well with Staypuft Brass?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

The real joke would have been if they'd trademark the name.


----------



## babylonwaves

Spitfire Audio said:


> We teamed up with Daniel James to produce this spectacular innovation;


bullshit. I can't see a single Fuck or C*nt in the entire screen grab. DJ would never allow this. Shame on you fools - stay healthy


----------



## cqd

Only 2 dynamic layers?


----------



## nolotrippen

Can I upgrade from N?


----------



## PerryD

600 strings processed through a vocoder saying epic obscenities...not my cup o' tea.


----------



## tc9000

Stating the obvious but is this the most unlikely union in the business?

Like Marge said in a Simpsons episode: "No strange hookups!"


----------



## jcrosby

You guys posted wrong link to the walkthrough video. 

Correct link is here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ (Paul Thompsons Walkthrough)


----------



## dzilizzi

nolotrippen said:


> Can I upgrade from N?


There is no upgrade from N. N is the pentultimate library there is.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt




----------



## Heledir

You contacted him about this joke right? It's not that you used someone for some laughs now they're not around to see it anymore? Considering this isn't posted anywhere else but here?


----------



## dzilizzi

I was actually wondering if it was DJ that did this. Hard to tell. It isn't a real Spitfire account.


----------



## Heledir

dzilizzi said:


> I was actually wondering if it was DJ that did this. Hard to tell. It isn't a real Spitfire account.


Oh for shit's sake I didn't even notice that.


----------



## midiman

I am sure this library will make Hans Zimmer Strings sound like a small chamber ensemble!


----------



## Technostica

This sounds so ****** ***** **** amazing I might need to ****** ***** **** and ****** all day ****** ***** **** long.
Peace ****** ***** **** out.


----------



## Iswhatitis

Forget Strings, I don't need more strings... I still need more COWBELL !!


----------



## artomatic

And I was excited - with my N95 mask on!!


----------



## bbrylow

The first giveaway was Spitfire teaming with Daniel. As if.... LOL


----------



## ProfoundSilence

t'day m8. 

this seems like a nice library


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Heledir said:


> You contacted him about this joke right? It's not that you used someone for some laughs now they're not around to see it anymore? Considering this isn't posted anywhere else but here?


I'm like 999% sure daniel will laugh at this.


----------



## muziksculp

Hahaha... Nice, and I'm looking forward to the 4 hour walkthrough video.


----------



## Manaberry

I couldn't expect something more funny and edgy than this! Well played!


----------



## MaxOctane

I expect when you hit the D key for Captain Jack Sparrow's dick to hit me in the face. That's the epic string library we were promised.


----------



## RonOrchComp

Well, that's funny. Now, the text under the avatar says 

*Not Spitfire Audio*
New Member

Earlier it said, 

*Spitfire Audio*
(Not Really)


----------



## KEM

Just bought. In fact, I made another account just so I could purchase it twice!!


----------



## Batrawi

sad there is no divisi  cause I really like that detailed sound of the 300 players...


----------



## DivingInSpace

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> The real joke would have been if they'd trademark the name.


You do realize this isn't actually spitfire though?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

DivingInSpace said:


> You do realize this isn't actually spitfire though?



Who cares man?


----------



## DivingInSpace

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Who cares man?


Just hard to make trademark controversy when you aren't the company. We can only wish that spitfire might hire Behringer's marketing team some day.


----------



## brenneisen

Batrawi said:


> sad there is no divisi  cause I really like that detailed sound of the 300 players...



I would much prefer a4 divisi for 4-part writing

can't beat the frailty of 150 violins


----------



## zvenx

Not Spitfire Audio said:


> To create the greatest film scores in the world, you need to think outside the box...
> 
> We teamed up with Daniel James to produce this spectacular innovation;
> 
> 600 players performing an unconventional range of playing techniques in The Hall at London's world-famous AIR Studios.
> 
> With up to 26 Bottle mic positions, only technology allows you to play an ensemble this big — from thundering basslines to glass-like high strings, this is symphonic strings MAXIMISED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Thompsons Walkthrough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What people say:
> 
> *"Daniel James Strings offers an oceanic patina of strings and articulations. Where certain techniques might normally sound angular, they suddenly take on a fresh beauty — try out the Col Legno Trattos for a totally unique sound.”
> 
> — Christian Henson, Composer & Co-Founder of Spitfire Audio
> 
> 
> "This library gives you the tools to create something totally new and extraordinary sounding. The first time you hear these 600 cellists playing muted, as softly as possible, is truly remarkable. Being able to realise my own musical ideas with this unusual creative toolkit is extremely inspiring.”
> 
> — Paul Thomson, Composer & Co-Founder of Spitfire Audio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Releasing Wednesday 1st April 2020.
> 
> 
> Happy April Fool's everyone! This post was created for pure laughter and rofl. It is not meant to offend anyone in any way!


I do hope this means though they have kissed and made up. But yes from I saw it I knew.
rsp


----------



## Michael Antrum

Well, I've just finished downloading it, and immedaitely the first thing I've noticed is that the legatos are total shit. How do you get a refund ?


----------



## ism

Got to love those uber-bombastic ffff flautandos though.


----------



## Michael Antrum

ism said:


> Got to love those uber-bombastic ffff flautandos though.



According to the manuals, that f stands for something different to normal notation.....


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

It's the mega-super-power legato that makes this a game-changing no-brainer insta-buy for me. 

The notes slide from one to the next like a greased pig on a water slide. The DJS legato is so juicy it's like sliding a wet trout across your controller keys. Smoooth!


----------



## Polkasound

Michael Antrum said:


> How do you get a refund ?



On the website go to HELP > CUSTOMER SERVICE > PRODUCTS > DJ STRINGS > GIMME MY ******* MONEY BACK YOU ******* ****!


----------



## Batrawi

Michael Antrum said:


> the first thing I've noticed is that the legatos are total shit.


legato is actually excellent. note that the 10 seconds lag is very natural considering the time required for 600 players to transition from one bote to another


----------



## Jeast

TigerTheFrog said:


> It's the mega-super-power legato that makes this a game-changing no-brainer insta-buy for me.
> 
> The notes slide from one to the next like a greased pig on a water slide. The DJS legato is so juicy it's like sliding a wet trout across your controller keys. Smoooth!


Greased pig on a water slide.... Thank you sir for the spilled juice!


----------



## Technostica

TigerTheFrog said:


> The notes slide from one to the next like a greased pig on a water slide. The DJS legato is so juicy it's like sliding a wet trout across your controller keys. Smoooth!


Don't google those phrases at work or you might get an email from Human Resources inviting you to a re-education class.


----------



## Soundhound

This is nothing short of remarkable. I bought it and it's actually a single sample stretched across the keyboard of Daniel saying "No f*cking shorts taday mate!" Tempo synced to your project of course. 475gigs, and just $799 introductory price.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

I dunno. Sounds a lot like N, but without the 78 mic positions.


----------



## Wolf68

Daniel James Strings would have been interesting indeed. But I'd rather prefered a chamber size...


----------



## AndyP

I have problems with the installation. The SA app keeps telling me that 150 out of 600 instruments need to be re-tuned and reorganized. Damn, this is the fifth time in two days they've moved their chairs.


----------



## CT

My twelve hour walkthrough will be up shortly!


----------



## Michael Antrum

Soundhound said:


> This is nothing short of remarkable. I bought it and it's actually a single sample stretched across the keyboard of Daniel saying "No f*cking shorts taday mate!" Tempo synced to your project of course. 475gigs, and just $799 introductory price.



Just remember that after the intro price of 799 is over the library will go to its normal price of 599.


----------



## Sapphire

Soundhound said:


> This is nothing short of remarkable. I bought it and it's actually a single sample stretched across the keyboard of Daniel saying "No f*cking shorts taday mate!" Tempo synced to your project of course. 475gigs, and just $799 introductory price.



Liar! Bought it for $799 and as I pushed a key, instead of any sound, 600 incarnations of Daniel James just...
smacked me in the face with their dicks...


10/10 worth every penny.


----------



## Not Spitfire Audio

Thank you for your feedback!
We really love to hear what you think about the library!

Stay tuned for a bug fix update *coming soon*! ETA April 1 2021

Meanwhile you can check this walkthrough https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ (here)!


----------



## cqd

I hear they've started another page for it too..


----------



## Zero&One

Hold out guys... I hear you get Acupuncture Strings with it 4 weeks later.


----------



## Technostica

Bloody hell, he's let himself go a bit since his wedding.







Not sure that strings suit him so maybe a suit of brass armour would be better!


----------



## Soundhound

WHaaaaaaat?! Did you buy during pre-order? I knew I should have pushed the button. I hate myself.





Sapphire said:


> Liar! Bought it for $799 and as I pushed a key, instead of any sound, 600 incarnations Daniel James just...
> smacked me in the face with their dicks...
> 
> 
> 10/10 worth every penny.


----------



## BenG

Not Spitfire Audio said:


> Thank you for your feedback!
> We really love to hear what you think about the library!
> 
> Stay tuned for a bug fix update *coming soon*! ETA April 1 2021
> 
> Meanwhile you can check this walkthrough https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ (here)!


----------



## dpasdernick

Going to have to pass on this. These days 600 cellists is considered a chamber ensemble. I need the big shjt. 1800 cellists (sampled 6 feet apart of course) and a f*king clarinet. Go.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Heledir said:


> You contacted him about this joke right? It's not that you used someone for some laughs now they're not around to see it anymore? Considering this isn't posted anywhere else but here?



How do we know this is from Spitfire’s team (even as a joke) and not Daniel taking the piss?


----------



## ProfoundSilence

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How do we know this is from Spitfire’s team (even as a joke) and not Daniel taking the piss?


1.) it's a new account, not spitfire
2 ) daniel seemed oblivious when someone brought it up to him, and he's bad at lying


----------



## gussunkri

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How do we know this is from Spitfire’s team (even as a joke) and not Daniel taking the piss?


Does it matter?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Love it! But there’s something that sounds a lot like a bunch of fart noises at the end of Fb3, E#4 and B#5 Contrabass Long Molto Vib Spicc. Also, I get some crackling from my iMac when I try to play a forearm cluster on the Tutti Orchestral preset - should I increase the latency? I’m at 7000 mseconds.


----------



## MartinH.

He seemed genuine to me when he said he didn't feel like making an April fools joke.


----------



## EwigWanderer

Wow...I just loaded one patch from this library to Cubase instrument track for one of my unfinished project. All tracks went crazy and cubase just finished the song for me. And the music sounds fantastic. 
Cubase obviously doesn't want me to use this library at all...it knows it will crash if I use it.


----------



## GNP

jcrosby said:


> You guys posted wrong link to the walkthrough video.
> 
> Correct link is here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ (Paul Thompsons Walkthrough)



Wahahahahaha


----------



## GNP

Just saw his rant on HZ Strings.

Lol as much as I love to live in the 90s and early 2000s myself, he's really 'pushing the next envelope', isn't he.

I'm glad there are unique soft flautandos in HZ Strings. We really need more unique articulations at this point.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

GNP said:


> We really need more unique articulations at this point.


I would agree if i was completely satisfied with achieving idiomatic phrasing for strings with the current string libraries available. As it stands, most don't offer enough shorts - and like 1.5 libraries currently have different positions recorded(one only has 2 different options) and exactly 1 library has a good rebow legato. 

if people need more unique articulations they should just find fuzzy cool synth patches, because it's not like using one of those evo libraries means you're writing avantgarde string arrangements. Although I suppose if you're using HZ strings realistic writing is so far down the list you'd need prescription lenses to see it written.


----------



## Chungus

Not Spitfire Audio said:


> Thank you for your feedback!
> We really love to hear what you think about the library!
> 
> Stay tuned for a bug fix update *coming soon*! ETA April 1 2021
> 
> Meanwhile you can check this walkthrough https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ (here)!


That update had best contain a bass flute.


----------



## rudi

Did anyone else notice that the library comes with a set of impulse responses recorded in DJ's studio?
There is quite a good selection, but my favourite ones are:

- nose really close to the first screen (really great intimate sound - it made me feel like a goldfish)
- nose 3ft away from the second screen (a bit more roomy, with a delicate flutter effect)
- studio with Union Jack unfurled (really good at absorption for a more focused sound)
- desk with a large bottle of cola (fantastic darker sound -a must! It's got such a good liquid quality)
- finally, studio with all the windows opened, (such a great, airy sound, although it could do with a bit of editing as you can just about hear the neighbours shooting through the window)

I wonder if they are going to release them as standalone impulses? I can see a lof of use to make other libraries sound more cohesive. My wallet is ready to be raided!


----------



## dzilizzi

rudi said:


> Did anyone else notice that the library comes with a set of impulse responses recorded in DJ's studio?
> There is quite a good selection, but my favourite ones are:
> 
> - nose really close to the first screen (really great intimate sound - it made me feel like a goldfish)
> - nose 3ft away from the second screen (a bit more roomy, with a delicate flutter effect)
> - studio with Union Jack unfurled (really good at absorption for a more focused sound)
> - desk with a large bottle of cola (fantastic darker sound -a must! It's got such a good liquid quality)
> - finally, studio with all the windows opened, (such a great, airy sound, although it could do with a bit of editing as you can just about hear the neighbours shooting through the window)
> 
> I wonder if they are going to release them as standalone impulses? I can see a lof of use to make other libraries sound more cohesive. My wallet is ready to be raided!


So you can just import them into, say, Waves IR-L? That is really cool.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

I can't seem to load it on my iBook G3.

Disappointed about the support!!! I sent them 2 emails 12 seconds ago, and still no word!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

I waiting for the @staypuft plagiarized demos


----------



## dzilizzi

Here, I wrote this piece just for these strings. I just threw it together, so don't expect much, okay?


----------



## cqd

dzilizzi said:


> Here, I wrote this piece just for these strings. I just threw it together, so don't expect much, okay?




You can hear the sh1tty legato alright..


----------



## dzilizzi

cqd said:


> You can hear the sh1tty legato alright..


Well, that could be me. I'm not so good with riding the mod wheel. It does take a lot of work to make it sound that real.... (or a YouTube video of a real orchestra)


----------



## jcrosby

GNP said:


> Wahahahahaha


This thread made me do it


----------



## Sapphire

dzilizzi said:


> Here, I wrote this piece just for these strings. I just threw it together, so don't expect much, okay?




Notice how these Strings can and will easily replicate and eventually replace any other Instrument.

Also appreciate them calling the Bartók-Pizzicato "cockSlap Sparrow".


----------



## MGdepp

Wolfie2112 said:


> I waiting for the @staypuft plagiarized demos


Be patient ...!


----------



## AndyP

dzilizzi said:


> Well, that could be me. I'm not so good with riding the mod wheel.


You shouldn't ride it like a wild horse, more like a breath of summer wind on a meadow with many little daisies. It is enough to breathe on the modwheel. At least I was able to create a quite convincing legato with a touch of portamento. I know of no other library that reacts so sensitively.

Edit: I tried it again. It is because the range of the first ppp layer is between 0.1 and 0.2. Layer 2 is then already fff and the crossfades are programmed a bit rough.


----------



## Mike Fox

Alright, alright, i initially thought this thread was a joke put on by DJ, but he said he had nothing to do with it, correct? Has anything been officially established yet?

Just wondering if DJ finds this funny, or if we're all just having a heyday throwing jokes (in a Commercial Announcements thread, no less) at someone who is banned.

Seems like bad taste if DJ really has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

What's been established is that this is a GAME CHANGER!! 







Or not.


----------



## dzilizzi

Mike Fox said:


> Alright, alright, i initially thought this thread was a joke put on by DJ, but he said he had nothing to do with it, correct? Has anything been officially established yet?
> 
> Just wondering if DJ finds this funny, or if we're all just having a heyday throwing jokes (in a Commercial Announcements thread, no less) at someone who is banned.
> 
> Seems like bad taste if DJ really has nothing to do with it.


It was an April Fool's joke. Don't know who did it. And he is not technically banned from what I understand. And it had nothing to do with Spitfire.


----------



## Mike Fox

dzilizzi said:


> It was an April Fool's joke. Don't know who did it. And he is not technically banned from what I understand. And it had nothing to do with Spitfire.


Totally justified! 

Seriously though, it may have been an April Fools joke, but it ain't April Fools anymore.

As far DJ not being "technically" banned, that's a rather controversial topic (I'm sure you've seen the thread in DZ). 

My point still stands.


----------



## dzilizzi

Mike Fox said:


> Seriously though, it may have been an April Fools joke, but it ain't April Fools anymore.


This is true. I was actually thinking the same earlier. It may need to be moved to off topic now.


----------

